# Family Of Criminal Says He Shouldn't Have Been Shot



## MJS (May 7, 2014)

Family of Dead Armed Robber Speaks Out Against CCP Holder Who Shot Him & Calls For Stricter Gun Laws#



> The family of an armed robber is speaking out after surveillance video was released of their family member committing an armed robbery.
> On the video Dante Williams is clearly seen entering a South Carolina Waffle House, pointing a gun at employees and customers and attempting to rob the restaurant.
> Justin Harrison was eating at the bar. Harrison, a concealed carry permit holder, was armed. He waited for an opportunity, shot Williams, and attempted to detain the second suspect.



Seriously?  The patrons of the restaurant shouldn't have been scared?  Gee, 2 punks come in, armed, and you shouldn't be scared that you just might die?  These family members are just as stupid as the POS that was shot!  Good!  The dirt bag got what he deserved!

While I always say that if you're going to get involved, you should still be cautious, I tip my hat to the guy!


----------



## donald1 (May 7, 2014)

if by armed robber you mean the person that came in the other persons house and tried to kill them(that person). i don't think the family of that person gets a say anything on gun laws in this situation. Harrison was just fine doing what he did, Williams could have easily decided to shoot a random person. there could be argument both ways I'm not sure on that part. Williams did get what was coming to him and Harrison shouldn't get in trouble  for saving people. if anything he should be getting some respect.


----------



## Buka (May 7, 2014)

It is such an enigma. Who knows a person better than his family? And they always tell us, "He was a good boy."

Something should be done about all these nice kids pulling guns and robbing people. Maybe we should all go out for waffles.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 7, 2014)

I can understand the family of the dead robber being sad.  A family member was lost.  But how in the world they see a man with a gun robbing other people as not a danger, I don't know.  I wonder if the real motive is the 'considering other legal action.'

The only thing I would question about the CC guy is why he didn't get down on the floor and shoot from there?


----------



## donnaTKD (May 7, 2014)

i'm so glad that i live in the uk - everytime i see a us news programme it's about folk getting shot - wtf is that all about - i understand the right to protect yourself, family and property but i think that guns belong in the military and with cops not with ordinary people 

jmo - sorry but if you take the guns away then this sort of stuff wouldnt happen - he wouldnt have been able to waltz into the store armed with anything other than a bat and he would have been considered less of a threat.

good shot by the guy that did the shooting though   he stood up and decided to be counted and good on him 

donna


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 9, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> i'm so glad that i live in the uk - everytime i see a us news programme it's about folk getting shot - wtf is that all about - i understand the right to protect yourself, family and property but i think that guns belong in the military and with cops not with ordinary people
> 
> jmo - sorry but if you take the guns away then this sort of stuff wouldnt happen - he wouldnt have been able to waltz into the store armed with anything other than a bat and he would have been considered less of a threat.
> 
> ...



Difference in culture.  Many of us in the USA wonder how you shy away from guns the way you do.  We were raised on guns for the most part.  Many people kept meat on their table because they had guns.  Guns fit very well during our westward expansion.  Most of us aren't ready to give them up yet.  Just as most of us here aren't ready to give up martial arts which were the weapons of another time and place.

We used to be taught how to use guns as well; safely.


----------



## Steve (May 9, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> We used to be taught how to use guns as well; safely.


Still are in some places.  My son was on the JROTC rifle team, and also does armed drill.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 9, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> Difference in culture.  Many of us in the USA wonder how you shy away from guns the way you do.  We were raised on guns for the most part.  Many people kept meat on their table because they had guns.  Guns fit very well during our westward expansion.  Most of us aren't ready to give them up yet.  Just as most of us here aren't ready to give up martial arts which were the weapons of another time and place.
> 
> We used to be taught how to use guns as well; safely.



we were brought up to dislike firearms - the people firing the weapons only have one chance they either kill the intended person which is neither use nor ornament if you're gathering intel or you're gunna hit some innocent bystander --- too many variables with guns and giving ordinary folk a 12 gauge is just nuts.......... too many psycho's with gun permits in the states and too many psycho's with muay thai and boxing permits here in the uk.

i personally am ex-british army and i hate guns - i know what i'm doing with one but would never keep one - ever 

you win some, you some lose some - who gives a tuk cos we're all gunna die at some point lol 

donna


----------



## billc (May 9, 2014)

DonnaTKD, the media in this country always covers tragedies with firearms with full coverage while they ignore the stories of regular people using guns to save their lives or the lives of their families.  You should go and read the stories from this thread from the Basement...
*
The Armed Citizen...the key to a free society...*


I have put lots of these stories here for people in your position...raised to be afraid of guns and not getting the whole picture of how often firearms save innocent lives.

Keep in mind, Russia and most countries in Latin America have absolute gun control and have higher murder rates than the United States.  Your country of Britain still has gun crimes and most citizens will still be attacked by armed attackers, usually with knives...the only thing is the honest citizen there can't defend themselves.  The truth about guns and self-defense is difficult to see with a media so against them.  Look a little deeper and you will get a much different picture of why guns are necessary to keep people free and safe...

Here is a quick example of a senior citizen, a cancer patient defending himself from 4 attackers...and winning, because he had a firearm...

http://helpthesheeple.com/2013/11/1...-kills-1-of-4-home-invaders-other-3-captured/



> Charles Carlson, a 75 year old cancer patient, lives along in his rural home about 90 miles north Minneapolis. His nearest neighbors are some distance away.
> Those facts make what happened early yesterday morning even more terrifying.
> Four suspects broke into Carlson&#8217;s home with the intent to steal the painkillers that he takes to deal with the pain associated with his cancer.
> Carlson struggled with one of the suspects, and managed to grab his own gun, at which point he fired one shot, hitting, and killing one of the suspects, identified as 23-year-old Gypsy Watts.
> ...


----------



## donnaTKD (May 10, 2014)

you're right about the cultural differences - guns are like the worst thing ever here and i can honestly say that apart from being in the army have never felt the need to try and obtain a firearm.  armed criminals are in every country no matter what the laws are but there are very few actual instances that get reported so guns are rarely in the news.

fair enough - i stand corrected and yup the media jumps on everything that's about things  can fully understand your point though 

thanks for the link 

donna


----------



## Ian Kinder (May 11, 2014)

Having worked with a lot of victims, and having picked up a lot of murdered bodies off the ground, I can say with complete confidence that the death of violent criminal is better than the death of an innocent person.


----------



## dgm1327 (May 12, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> i'm so glad that i live in the uk - everytime i see a us news programme it's about folk getting shot - wtf is that all about - i understand the right to protect yourself, family and property but i think that guns belong in the military and with cops not with ordinary people
> 
> jmo - sorry but if you take the guns away then this sort of stuff wouldnt happen - he wouldnt have been able to waltz into the store armed with anything other than a bat and he would have been considered less of a threat.
> 
> ...



Just a reminder, guns freed us from your tyrannical government and continue to keep us free of tyranny.  When a government fears it's people, there is liberty.  Thus is why our constitution was designed with the second amendment. Also a firearm is a great equalizer for those who do not posses the physical capability to fend off a physically superior assailant who may or may not be armed themselves.  Just my two cents worth.


P.S.  Never bring a knife to a gun fight. 


With respect,

Damien


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 12, 2014)

This story isn't interesting enough to be a thread. Show me a family that cheers when members of their family are killed; that would be out of the ordinary. LOL


----------



## ballen0351 (May 12, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> This story isn't interesting enough to be a thread. Show me a family that cheers when members of their family are killed; that would be out of the ordinary. LOL



Never seen anyone cheer but I have seen people just shrug and say they expected it sooner or later.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 12, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> we were brought up to dislike firearms - the people firing the weapons only have one chance they either kill the intended person which is neither use nor ornament if you're gathering intel or you're gunna hit some innocent bystander --- too many variables with guns and giving ordinary folk a 12 gauge is just nuts.......... too many psycho's with gun permits in the states and too many psycho's with muay thai and boxing permits here in the uk.
> 
> i personally am ex-british army and i hate guns - i know what i'm doing with one but would never keep one - ever
> 
> ...



I have family to be with and guide, and other things to do.  I don't want to hasten it. 

Besides, guns do have a recreational use not only for sharpshooting, but sports.

Now that Muay Thai that you mentioned ...   :uhyeah:


----------



## wingchun100 (May 15, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> This story isn't interesting enough to be a thread. Show me a family that cheers when members of their family are killed; that would be out of the ordinary. LOL



I wouldn't expect anyone to cheer, but it'd be nice for someone to have some accountability. Imagine if the family said, "We're sad he is dead...but if he didn't wave a gun in someone's face, he wouldn't be."

With every generation that goes by, people seem to have a smaller and smaller sense of accountability. That's because if you admit you did something wrong, you have to deal with the guilt of that. Guilt means feeling bad. Too many people are absolute WIMPS when it comes to feeling bad. But what can you do to change it? You can't just tell people, "Suck it up. You are going to screw up sometimes, and you have to deal with the consequences." So what is the solution? How do you get people to face the truth, even the truth is they did something wrong?


----------



## ShazamKenpo (May 30, 2014)

I mean no disrespect to the member from the UK but there really is a difference in culture.  By their account many people are raised to believe firearms are bad.  A firearm is nothing more than a tool, a carpenter builds a house not a hammer. I can take a gun load it, cock it and set it on a table and it will do nothing until a person pulls the trigger. As stated they see a news report and say "wtf is that all about".  I as an avid Spyderco collector looked in their catalog and I see a cool looking knife called the UK knife further research shows that it has no lock......why?  because the people of the UK can no longer be trusted with a locking pocket knife and it think "wtf is that all about"....and I am so grateful that I live in the USA as it seems to be the last pillar of freedom where I (not my government) make the choice on personal defense.


----------

